# Bladder Problem?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What are the possible reasons that a male mouse wouldn't be passing urine and have a large, full bladder? What would be a possible treatment, or is euth recommended?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Blockage is the obvious reason, I would guess. Could be related to infection or kidney stones, but a full and unemptying bladder will eventually burst, killing the animal. Blockage is more common with male animals, as their urethra are narrower. The bladder will have to be drained before starting antibiotics in case it's infection. If it's stones... I honestly don't know what you'd do. And as far as emptying the bladder, I know draining with a needle is sometimes recommended in cats. Not to puncture as with a sewing needle, but to draw up the liquid from the bladder using a syringe. I'm sorry I can't be more help. Best of luck with your little guy! Maybe he'll just decide to go ahead and pee. :?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for the response! I will be sure to keep and eye on him and take him to the vet if only to find out what it could be! :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is the penis extended? If so, you can massage gently with a little lubricant. If there is a solid plug of crystallized urine blocking the urethra, that will, in many cases, help it to be expelled so the bladder can empty. You could try even if the penis is not extended, by pressing gently on either side of the tuft and foreskin.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He has a normal Penis!

I checked on him and he appears to have peed at some point but still has a tight tummy. He's been on Baytril since last night so if it is an infection I hope that helps. I am not ruling out a blockage.


----------

